# Anyone know how to get to chads gap from the bottom of alta?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

stoepstyle said:


> As the title implies. I want to go ride chads. Im gonna be in Utah January 18-19th. Anyone who gets this, you win the prize ahahaha


have you reserved the chopper to airlift you to the hospital yet?:dunno:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes





/10char


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chads gap is literally across the parking lot from Alta. It's really not that hard to find. It's also big, and if you need to dig the cheese wedge plan on spending a day doing it. I know a couple of skiers that hit it. Very, very good (one is sponsored now) skiers. They all exploded on landing. Definitely cleared it but it's a hell of a jump. One you don't want to come up short on.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's some inspiration:
Rice killin' it:
YouTube - Travis Rice @ Chad's Gap
Hall gettin' nearly killed by it:
YouTube - Tanner Hall Chad's Gap
bjorn Leines hittin' it: (Erik also hit it)
YouTube - Bjorn Leines - Chad's Gap Snowboard Jump
some skiers:
chad's gap utah | PowderWorld.com

if you look closely at the shots you can figure out where it is pretty easily. If you weren't looking to commit the two or three days of man power required to build the in run and wedge  it could make a cool step up or even a quarter pipe feature.(if there's enough snow) Also there is the smaller pyramid gap which is just down the canyon from chad's



BurtonRider87 said:


> have you reserved the chopper to airlift you to the hospital yet?:dunno:


Wasatch actually takes off from alta so no problem there

----------------
Now playing: Gucci Mane - Excuse Me (Diplo Remix)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

post some vids if you hit it!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

its not buildable yet the snow totals are too low ...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahh, That's where Hall bit-it. That piece of video is AWFUL, classic, and awful!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Ahh, That's where Hall bit-it. That piece of video is AWFUL, classic, and awful!


I was amused watching Hall scream like a lil bitch...hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Sick Sense said:


> I was amused watching Hall scream like a lil bitch...hehe.


BRB, making fun of some one over busting his legs over a 100 foot gap. :dunno:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sick Sense said:


> I was amused watching Hall scream like a lil bitch...hehe.





Nevergymless said:


> BRB, making fun of some one over busting his legs over a 100 foot gap. :dunno:


I wouldnt have screamed like that though for two reasons ... 

1 first and foremost you are out if your freakin mind if you think id step to that lol

2 if i did id probably pass out around mid flight most likely releasing my bowels into my pants and thus would be unable to scream upon impact and yes it would be an impact not a landing


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Nevergymless said:


> BRB, making fun of some one over busting his legs over a 100 foot gap. :dunno:


I'm a sick man...what can I say? Just clowning around though. Tanner is def a douche-tool, but I don't wish harm upon anyone


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sick Sense said:


> I'm a sick man...what can I say? Just clowning around though. Tanner is def a douche-tool, but I don't wish harm upon anyone


oh trust me im totally knowing where youre coming from


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Ski Patrol Blew It Up!


----------

